# Ulster Bank Online (can now be accessed from any computer)



## johnnybegood (27 Apr 2006)

Just to let people know of the improvement Ub have made to there internet banking. You can now access your bank account online through any computer. Before you were restricted to using a designated computer as they used a system whereby a cert for assigned to that specific machine.

Its just a little thing but worth knowing about


----------



## ClubMan (27 Apr 2006)

Does that mean that I can leave my portable computer at home now?


----------



## johnnybegood (27 Apr 2006)

sure does!! Although with a portable computer like that i would want to bring that baby everywhere!!


----------



## rubberduckey (27 Apr 2006)

Thats great news, thanks for the update.


----------



## Alex (27 Apr 2006)

has the internet banking changeover with ub happened yet??? i see that telephone banking has changed alright but when i go to use internet banking i see no change whatsoever. i am still asked for a registration number and passphrase when i log onto internet banking. i thought they were doing away with this and intoducing a new way of logging in.


----------



## GeneralZod (27 Apr 2006)

Alex said:
			
		

> has the internet banking changeover with ub happened yet??? i see that telephone banking has changed alright but when i go to use internet banking i see no change whatsoever. i am still asked for a registration number and passphrase when i log onto internet banking. i thought they were doing away with this and intoducing a new way of logging in.



I'm not seeing any change either. 

If the blurb on the letter they sent out and on the web site is to be believed it should have prompted for a new customer number (in the letter) and got you to choose a new password and PIN.

Anyone know where the ".der" certificate file is supposed to go on a WinXP machine? 
Normally I use Mac OS. Want to check that in case the changeover breaks the unsupported
use of Mac OS for accessing it.


----------



## johnnybegood (28 Apr 2006)

Not aware of these problems. I have been a customer with Ub since September. I logged in as normal last week and then it prompted me to add additional pin and password for the new all access internet banking.

Then link to the new banking online is [broken link removed] it has a blue and white colour scheme.

It should be available to all customers. Although might it have something to do with the u first account. I have a u first account what about you?


----------



## Alex (28 Apr 2006)

i have a u first gold account. i rang anytime banking today and was told that some customers can still log in the old way for a while longer.


----------



## Bgirl (29 Apr 2006)

I had to ring up 1850424365 and they guided me through the process of the password.  It hasnt changed any more than the method of loggin in and that you can log on from any pc.  In any case the site is down today.


----------



## dam099 (1 May 2006)

GeneralZod said:
			
		

> Anyone know where the ".der" certificate file is supposed to go on a WinXP machine?
> Normally I use Mac OS. Want to check that in case the changeover breaks the unsupported
> use of Mac OS for accessing it.


 
I think the .der certificates are now gone, at least I deleted mine (make a backup first) and the new system still works.

Apart from the revamped log on process and some small visual changes (mostly looks like updating for the new brand look) I can't see much difference in the functionality of the new system over the old (except the facility to set up 3rd party beneficiaries is currently disabled).


----------



## Alex (2 May 2006)

i hope they haven't done away with the 3rd party payment function altogether. i use it all the time.


----------



## GeneralZod (2 May 2006)

About six months ago I contacted UB about their 3rd party payment function because it wasn't passing the reference field properly. 

They said it would be fixed in April. Hopefully this is just a delay in enabling the function with the improved functionality.


----------

